# Poll: Most revolting fast food revelation



## yuyuyup (Jan 26, 2011)

don't forget, 20 mcnuggets for only $4.99
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Also here's a funny mcdonalds toy ad bonus


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 26, 2011)

rmfao at that vid!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they're like a bunch of girls who've just seen justin beiber.

OT: is that seriously an up-to-date pic of chicken nuggets at mcdonalds? ewww..


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 26, 2011)

Fast food resturants injecting ammonia into your burger ARE YOU JOKING


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 26, 2011)

LOL, sucks to be you guys.


I'm vegetarian, and I don't even eat fast food. Soo..... Yeah.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 26, 2011)

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/31/us/31meat.html


----------



## PeregrinFig (Jan 26, 2011)

I didn't vote, because I'm fully aware of how McDonald's makes their chicken products, but I still eat McChickens. Honestly, if you regularly eat fast food you most likely only care about the taste anyway. No one goes to McDonald's to get a gourmet dining experience.


----------



## Fudge (Jan 26, 2011)

Do they really inject ammonia into their burgers?


----------



## Nujui (Jan 26, 2011)

_*snip_
Is that cake mix?


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 26, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> LOL, sucks to be you guys.
> 
> 
> I'm vegetarian, and I don't even eat fast food. Soo..... Yeah.


I'm a vegan, bitch.  Yeah, eat me.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 26, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> Fast food resturants injecting ammonia into your burger ARE YOU JOKING


Ammonia does kill germs (among other things, lol).


----------



## Depravo (Jan 26, 2011)

I know fast food is made of crap yet I still eat it. I choose what I eat based on how it tastes, not on whether it will make me feel morally superior.


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Jan 26, 2011)

I've read Fast Food Nation and I still eat Burger King occasionally


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 26, 2011)

Just a quick question.
Does Subway count as fast food? Because it's my favorite restaurant.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 26, 2011)

The pink goo... is McNuggets?!

Childhood = Destroyed



			
				Slyakin said:
			
		

> LOL, sucks to be you guys.
> 
> 
> I'm vegetarian, and I don't even eat fast food. Soo..... Yeah.


Because all omnivores eat fast food 100% of the time.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 26, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Just a quick question.
> Does Subway count as fast food? Because it's my favorite restaurant.


It does, but they use fresh ingredients, unlike MickeyDs.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 26, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> The pink goo... is McNuggets?!
> 
> Childhood = Destroyed
> 
> ...



I don't think that the pink goo is actually McNuggets.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 26, 2011)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> don't forget, 20 mcnuggets for only $4.99


Mmmm . . . looks like strawberry ice cream. (I'm so hungry right now I'm getting delusional 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 26, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually think it might be.

Ground up, raw chicken. Ready to be pressed into a mold and fried.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 26, 2011)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 26, 2011)

pink goo... mcnuggets or not its still pretty gross looking in that form.... makes think of strawberry shortcake taking a shit.


----------



## Exsoul01 (Jan 26, 2011)

Since the pink goo is just ground up raw chicken could the blood somehow give it a pink color?


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jan 26, 2011)

None of this crap ever phases me. If someone invited me to taco bell right now, I'd go and get a taco with beef.


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 27, 2011)

Sucks to be vegetarian, my food shits in your food.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 27, 2011)

I _think_ mcdonalds have said they _now_ get their chicken from 100% chicken breast?
And their fries are finally potato, not soy...
(Not sure, don't quote me on that.)


----------



## Jax (Jan 27, 2011)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a breatharian, so I own all of you!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 27, 2011)

Exsoul01 said:
			
		

> Since the pink goo is just ground up raw chicken could the blood somehow give it a pink color?





Spoiler: Only open this is you really want to know. This might sicken you a bit




Not exactly.
(how it was explained to me) 
Processed chicken is what is left after they've taken all the top-dollar parts. (breasts, thighs, wings) 
While you will get a small amount of blood in this sort of processed meat, you're also getting tendons, arteries, and "gristle" and a number of other parts that aren't generally considered edible before processing. 


Sounds delicious, doesn't it? 

Yet I still eat it. 
There's no real 'problem' with it.
But it is all the stuff that your great-grandparents would have tossed out to the dogs.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Jan 27, 2011)

Are there similar images for the process of creating other McDonalds' menu items?


----------



## Scott-105 (Jan 27, 2011)

Ew...I didn't know about Taco Bell. Beef that's only 36% beef? Yuck.


----------



## purplesludge (Jan 27, 2011)

Do you have sources for your claims?


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 27, 2011)

this post makes me think of jamie oliver's food revolution.
more specifically, this part.


man, im glad i dont eat meat anymore.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 27, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> LOL, sucks to be you guys.
> 
> 
> I'm vegetarian, and I don't even eat fast food. Soo..... Yeah.


Yay for vegetarians! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You stay away from all the chicken nuggets and 'ground beef' from all the fast food restaurants.

But I do eat fast food in forms of Burger King and KFC, which both offer veggie burgers, at least where I live. They're both surprisingly delicious. KFC's was especially surprising, since out of all the fast food restaurants, KFC would be the one I'd least expect to offer vegetarian options.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 27, 2011)

Before the dumb people get to the tread i must say something  

People love to criticize everything and fast food is one of them i will say this simple 

The food we humans eat today is the best we have in history up to date no food have ever be this good EVER so you guys should be thankful that you live in this age if you don’t like how food is make them don’t eat


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 27, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> Before the dumb people get to the tread i must say something
> 
> People love to criticize everything and fast food is one of them i will say this simple
> 
> The food we humans eat today is the best we have in history up to date no food have ever be this good EVER so you guys should be thankful that you live in this age if you don’t like how food is make them don’t eat



i cant tell if you are trollin or not.

processed foods (which most people eat) are incredibly bad for you, not only because of what they put in (like partially hydrogenated oils [aka trans fats] are put into a lot of processed foods]*), but because it loses nutrients (like canned fruits, veggies, etc).

i would go as far to say as most foods now a days are pretty unhealthy. NOT TO MENTION most livestock and farm animals are fed unhealthy, and this effects us too.

*can't even trust "no trans fats" thing on items too, if it has partially hydroginated oils in it, it has trans fats. they are allowed to put it on there if its a small amount (like less than 1 gram i believe)


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 27, 2011)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i dont troll anyone

and i sorry to say this but your are wrong  

i prefer to be left alone in a deserted island with today food that with food made 40 50 60 or even 100 years ago


stop complaining and get your facts dont let the nuts decide for you


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 27, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> i dont troll anyone
> 
> and i sorry to say this but your are wrong
> 
> ...



if you really aren't trolling, want to tell me how i am wrong about what i said?


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 27, 2011)

i dont really care if i see that stuff it taste good so thats what matters.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 27, 2011)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i want to know were are you getting that info because food may have some stuff like that but that just to make the last longer stop been a pig and dont eat that much have you hear the saying  is bad to eat too much of a good thing


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 27, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> i want to know were are you getting that info because food may have some stuff like that but that just to make the last longer stop been a pig and dont eat that much have you hear the saying  is bad to eat too much of a good thing



http://www.fda.gov/food/labelingnutrition/...9832.htm#whatis

"Trans fat can often be found in processed foods made with partially hydrogenated vegetable oils such as vegetable shortenings, some margarines (especially margarines that are harder), crackers, candies, cookies, snack foods, fried foods, and baked goods."

http://www.livestrong.com/article/290029-n...zen-vegetables/
"According to the Iowa State University Extension, freezing vegetables preserves more nutrients than canning. Freezing impedes growth of bacteria and molds and hinders enzymatic activity. The method preserves the nutritional value present at the time the vegetable is frozen. The U.S. Department of Agriculture recommends freezing vegetables at their peak and at 0 degrees or lower to preserve freshness and nutritional quality. Some freezing methods call for blanching prior to freezing. Blanching initially depletes some of the vegetables' nutritional value, but halts enzymatic activity and thus in the long-run actually preserves more of the vegetables' nutritional value."

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/trans-fat/CL00032
"For example, in the United States if a food has less than 0.5 grams of trans fat per serving, the food label can read 0 grams trans fat. Though that's a small amount of trans fat, if you eat multiple servings of foods with less than 0.5 grams of trans fat, you could exceed recommended limits. " (also, meant to say 0g trans fat not no trans fats in my OP)

http://books.google.com/books?id=PbEWJrEtE...PA167#v=onepage

this might be more nutritional aspect to a cow, but you really think their nutrition will not effect us? they get ULCERS from eating corn (which most farmers feed their cows because it is cheaper than grass).

any food product will lose some nutrition while processing. its not like frozen vegetables are so much better, but they are still less processed.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 27, 2011)

you talk about loosing nutrition witch i dont really believe  i read those links and to me they prove my point  it seem different people interpret them differently 


the key word is stop eating tooo much today food is good better that any other point in history


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 27, 2011)

What stevetry is trying to say is that the food we have now is more hygienic. We don't buy chicken from the butcher who just let the dead thing hang in there in the heat for a few days. It's way more sanitary. But you are right when you say processed food isn't healthy. But unless you eat some every day(or meal, like some do) it will kill you in the long run. Now stop arguing, it kinda looks childish.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 27, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> What stevetry is trying to say is that the food we have now is more hygienic. We don't buy chicken from the butcher who just let the dead thing hang in there in the heat for a few days. It's way more sanitary. But you are right when you say processed food isn't healthy. But unless you eat some every day(or meal, like some do) it will kill you in the long run. Now stop arguing, it kinda looks childish.



pyrmon24 that another point thanks for bringing up hygiene


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 27, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> you talk about loosing nutrition witch i dont really believe  i read those links and to me they prove my point  it seem different people interpret them differently
> 
> 
> the key word is stop eating tooo much today food is good better that any other point in history



i gave you a link on how it loses nutrients.

how is this proving your point? please give specific examples, i showed you exactly what i was talking about and to me that shows me that most foods (especially processed) are pretty unhealthy (mainly ones with partially hydrogenated oils).

we do agree that people need to eat less though.

i suggest you look at how clean our "farms" are if you want to get into hygeine. 



they literally live in their own shit. i wouldnt eat that.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 27, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was you who brought it up. At least, that's what I thought you meant by "the food we have now is better". 
How is it better, if not for hygiene?


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 27, 2011)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




make sure the video is FROM THE USA AND not a old video i want something resent


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 27, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> make sure the video is FROM THE USA AND not a old video i want something resent



the video i posted was a documentary from 2008.

they didnt even allow the guys to film in the houses (until that lady broke her contract) because they are so filthy.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 27, 2011)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not too different from the farms we had back in the day.
Also, the meat is treated before we eat it. And seeing as the meat wasn't treated back in the day, today's food IS more hygienic.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 27, 2011)

who know were that video from but what ever 

ok i saw the video so?they are killing chikens to make FOOD ?

i seem cows head get cut off so fast that if you blink you miss it is no pretty  after all we have billions of people to feed


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 27, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Not too different from the farms we had back in the day.
> Also, the meat is treated before we eat it. And seeing as the meat wasn't treated back in the day, today's food IS more hygienic.



ill give you that, HOWEVER that still does not account for the fact that the are still not getting what they should be eating, and to think this really does not effect us in any way is pretty naive.

stevetry, i dont believe you watched the video. if you did, they live in their own shit. that sounds pretty hygenic to me.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 27, 2011)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




cows poop were they walk so what wash the meat   and done and i saw the video i seen lots of this video wen people try to make their point about the food no been good


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 27, 2011)

the kids look like thier having fun.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 27, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> the kids look like thier having fun.


Stevetry is 21 and MCDwhatever looks to be older than 12.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 27, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> the kids look like thier having fun.




is fun reminds me of the debate club


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 27, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




im still awaiting your reply on why those links i showed you proved to you today's food is better. im very interested in why you think this considering the amount of processed foods we eat.

free ranging cows are different. they don't live in their shit, and it does not nearly get as much in as the chickens do. again, i agreed with pyrmon24 about what he was saying about conditions. this still does not ignore the fact they are just fattened and do not get the nutrients they need. and like i said before, if you think that does NOT EFFECT US, it is very naive.

@pyrmon24
i am 19, and a nutrition major. (also, i am not sure if i should be relieved you think im over 12? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 defintily read the original post wrong)


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 27, 2011)

i am tire believe what you want go eat grass who cares but no more confrontation from m i know what i know


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 27, 2011)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> bla-blah-food-bla-condition-blah- nutritients-blah
> @pyrmon24
> i am 19, and a nutrition major.


Which proves my point that you are not a kid

Also, we have been arguing quite a bit on chicken. Should we move on to cows now, or do you prefer fish?


----------



## Sterling (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't eat at McDonalds anymore. Not for the reasons in the OP, but because on numerous occasions I have seen employees pick a piece of meat off the ground and put it back on the bun. Where I work, I have only seen that once. I made a big deal about it, and reported it to my manager. The person received the second to last warning before termination and a long talking to. However, after I reported said incident to the McDonalds manager, the employee received reprieve, and the manager behind my back secretly congratulated him and gave him 5 bucks.

Oh, and the pink goo mix is so they can tell when the meat has been cooked all the way through. It's part of quality control. Also, the mix is just basically an emulsified mix of several parts of white meat. Like hot dogs, the mix is processed into a homogeneous mix from several low quality cuts that didn't make it into the premium fillets, the cuts that no one wanted. That doesn't mean it's the intestines or anything, but trimmings.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 27, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> I don't eat at McDonalds anymore. Not for the reasons in the OP, but because on numerous occasions I have seen employees pick a piece of meat off the ground and put it back on the bun. Where I work, I have only seen that once. I made a big deal about it, and reported it to my manager. The person received the second to last warning before termination and a long talking to. However, after I reported said incident to the McDonalds manager, the employee received reprieve, and the manager behind my back secretly congratulated him and gave him 5 bucks.


I only eat there for the Mcminies and the sundaes. I can make better burgers at home.


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 27, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> I don't eat at McDonalds anymore. Not for the reasons in the OP, but because on numerous occasions I have seen employees pick a piece of meat off the ground and put it back on the bun. Where I work, I have only seen that once. I made a big deal about it, and reported it to my manager. The person received the second to last warning before termination and a long talking to. However, after I reported said incident to the McDonalds manager, the employee received reprieve, and the manager behind my back secretly congratulated him and gave him 5 bucks.





This don't surprise me one bit.

When I was in high school I worked at a pretty fancy restaurant and witnessed the waitresses picking through someones dinner and eating it before taking it out to them. She'd lick her fingers and then do it again and take more. I don't know about anyone else but that was pretty gross to me.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 27, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I even see stuff like that, I tell the person who is receiving the food to make a complaint to corporate. I don't like ratting co-workers out, but when you get a Food Handler's license, you take a test. If you pass you are cleared for another year. However, there is no excuse for blatant disregard of your license, and your employee contract.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 27, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, but I eat stuff my dog licked, so it doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 27, 2011)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> *snip*
> 
> 
> 
> they literally live in their own shit. i wouldnt eat that.



poor little chickens. i remember the chicken we used to have. cooked her, but not one of us siblings ate it. our cats did.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 27, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dogs have cleaner mouths than Humans by the way. Don't ask me why (Mythbusters), but I would rather eat a slightly dog contaminated slice of bread than one that landed butter side down onto a unclean (never clean!) floor.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 27, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did I mention my dog was licking his ass before licking my food? Plus, I also eat stuff that fall on the floor. I don't get bothered by it.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 27, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Did I mention my dog was licking his ass before licking my food? Plus, I also eat stuff that fall on the floor. I don't get bothered by it.


Did I mention that several of my previous (and current) co-workers never wash their hands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ? Seriously, dogs take way better care of themselves than Humans do. Doesn't matter what they lick off their asses, or others. Humans are the most filthy beings to ever walk this earth.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 27, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AW, we aren't THAT bad, are we? I mean, most of us take a shower at least every week, right?
And I did eat food that fell on filthy ground and didn't die from it.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 27, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Resistance is always a factor. It isn't guaranteed that you will die, but there is always a chance.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 27, 2011)

It pained me to read the previous debate. So hard to read without proper grammar.

So, about it the fast food thing. I guess the constant E Coli and Salmonella poisonings are nothing at all huh?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Investigation Update: Multistate Outbreak of Human E. coli O145 Infections Linked to Shredded Romaine Lettuce from a Single Processing Facility
> 
> Local and state public health officials in Michigan, New York, Ohio, Pennsylvania, and Tennessee are investigating human illnesses caused by Escherichia coli (E. coli) O145. CDC is supporting these investigations and facilitating regular communication and information sharing between the states and with the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA).
> 
> As of M*ay 20, 2010*, a total of 26 confirmed and 7 probable cases related to this outbreak have been reported from 5 states since March 1, 2010. The number of ill persons identified in each state with this strain is: MI (11 confirmed and 2 probable), NY (5 confirmed and 2 probable), OH (8 confirmed and 3 probable), PA (1 confirmed), and TN (1 confirmed). The reported cases in Tennessee and Pennsylvania do not reflect expansion of the outbreak but retrospective identification of cases using the PulseNet system – these cases are part of the original cluster due to the original implicated lot of lettuce from March.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jan 27, 2011)

The only thing I eat at McDonald's is Chicken McNuggets once in three months. They are delicious. My highest amount of nuggets at once is 20


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 27, 2011)

Phoenix Talons (that's chicken feet for people not in the know) in the chicken nuggets.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 27, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> I _think_ mcdonalds have said they _now_ get their chicken from 100% chicken breast?
> And their fries are finally potato, not soy...
> (Not sure, don't quote me on that.)


McDonald's UK and McDonald's US are different.
UK= Natural 
US= Pink Goo

Also the burgers at McDonald's are 100% beef 

OT: Battery hens?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, I guess this is the reason why we pay for service that doesn't guaranteed Happiness inside our hearts.


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 27, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> It pained me to read the previous debate. So hard to read without proper grammar.
> 
> So, about it the fast food thing. I guess the constant E Coli and Salmonella poisonings are nothing at all huh?
> 
> ...



hope you dont mean i did not have proper grammar, i thought i did well haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but you are right about e-coli and salmonella are pretty bad problems.


----------



## campbell00 (Jan 28, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> I know fast food is made of crap yet I still eat it. I choose what I eat based on how it tastes, not on whether it will make me feel morally superior.



Instead of Morally, how about Physically?


----------



## Depravo (Jan 28, 2011)

campbell00 said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taste first, anything else is a bonus.


----------

